
Components in Figma - bpierre
https://medium.com/figma-design/components-in-figma-e7e80fcf6fd2#.z2jr1e2un
======
0xCMP
Exciting stuff. I think there's a lot of room to improve the UX sketch has
with components. I like how Figma is approaching it. Everyday it comes closer
to becoming the tool I'll reach for.

